# Removing Arctic silver 5, and then reapplying



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 8, 2006)

ok so if you read this:
Removal Instructions (From Hardware)
1. Arctic Silver thermal compound can easily be removed from hardware using the proper cleaners and tools. For general clean-up, a cloth or paper towel will work well. Intricate cleaning can be accomplished with Q-tip swabs. An old toothbrush can often get the compound out of crevices that other tools cannot reach.

The recommended cleaners are:

CPU Core:
ArctiClean 1 Thermal Material Remover followed by ArctiClean 2 Thermal Surface Purifier. If you do not have ArctiClean, use high-purity isopropyl alcohol or acetone and a bit of careful rubbing.
Do not use nail polish remover as it contains fragrance oils and other contaminants.
(If you use acetone, do a final cleaning with isopropyl alcohol.)

Heatsink:
ArctiClean 1 Thermal Material Remover followed by ArctiClean 2 Thermal Surface Purifier. If you do not have ArctiClean, use xylene based products (Goof Off, some carburetor cleaners and many brake cleaners.), mineral spirits or high-purity isopropyl alcohol.

Remember:
Once you have applied a thermal grease or melted a thermal pad onto a heatsink, it is impossible to remove all of the grease or pad from the microscopic valleys in the heatsink using standard cleaning chemicals and paper or fabric towels. Any subsequent thermal material will be applied over the remnants of the original material.



if im doing to wipe it off just to read my cpu then re apply it can i just wipe it off with a lint free cloth? or should i use 99 % alcohol.? if i use 99% alcohol to clean it off do i then get a new lint free cloth to wipe of any remaining alcohol? thanks


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 8, 2006)

You should clean it very well and then reapply some AS5. I cant stress enough the importance in doing this. Depending how long the compound has sat on there, it could be cured already or in the stages. Either way, removing the HSF to check and then putting it back, without cleaning and reapplying, can eventually damage your cpu. Best to do things by the book and be safe. :smile:


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 8, 2006)

i know, but what im saying is how should i clean it, ive ran prime 95 on max overnight and its been on all day, so should it be burned in where i can just wipe it off with a lint free cloth? or should i use 99% alcohol and a lint free cloth?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 8, 2006)

?


----------



## jph1589 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Imo*



			
				Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> i know, but what im saying is how should i clean it, ive ran prime 95 on max overnight and its been on all day, so should it be burned in where i can just wipe it off with a lint free cloth? or should i use 99% alcohol and a lint free cloth?


Use the cleaner again!


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 8, 2006)

jph1589 said:
			
		

> Use the cleaner again!



by cleaner u mean alcohol?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 8, 2006)

well im going to do it so should i use a lent free cloth and alcohol to clean it?


----------



## Jannu (Aug 8, 2006)

Alcohol would probably work better if you're a perfectionist, but nothing bad will happen if you just wipe it with a cloth :/


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 8, 2006)

ok : ) so i dont need any alcohol then?


----------



## jph1589 (Aug 8, 2006)

*I think at this point*



			
				Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> ok : ) so i dont need any alcohol then?


You must think you are cute or something!!! Either that or I can add you to the list of morons that I have encountered today!!

Read what you posted at the start of the thread and follow it everytime you remove the heatsink.


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 8, 2006)

clean clean clean clean clean!

personally, i like arctic clean, but the alcohol should work fine.

BUT CLEAN!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 8, 2006)

You should clean it very well and then reapply some AS5. I cant stress enough the importance in doing this. Depending how long the compound has sat on there, it could be cured already or in the stages. Either way, removing the HSF to check and then putting it back, without cleaning and reapplying, can eventually damage your cpu. Best to do things by the book and be safe. :smile:


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 8, 2006)

Ack, sorry for the double post, my browser was acting all weird. Lint Free Cloth (microfiber, shop towels, etc) and Articlean, Goof Off or alcohol.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 8, 2006)

ok so i followed this:For general clean-up, a cloth or paper towel will work well. 

and i took of the heatsink wiped all the arctic silver 5 off of it and off of the cpu copied down all the crap that was printed on the cpu applied the arctic silver 5 put heatsink back on oh and i put the rest of the risers on for full support and loaded it back up! hopefuly i didnt fuck it up by not using alcohol, oh well! lol but really i wiped like all of it off. only thing i noticed which i hope dosent damage anything was that i think i got a little arctic silver 5 on my fingers they were sparkling, hope i didnt get it on mobo, washed my hands as soon as i saw it.

so what are good steppings wheres a page that shows what steppings are good?


----------



## jph1589 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Imo*



			
				Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> ok so i followed this:For general clean-up, a cloth or paper towel will work well.
> 
> and i took of the heatsink wiped all the arctic silver 5 off of it and off of the cpu copied down all the crap that was printed on the cpu applied the arctic silver 5 put heatsink back on oh and i put the rest of the risers on for full support and loaded it back up! hopefuly i didnt fuck it up by not using alcohol, oh well! lol but really i wiped like all of it off. only thing i noticed which i hope dosent damage anything was that i think i got a little arctic silver 5 on my fingers they were sparkling, hope i didnt get it on mobo, washed my hands as soon as i saw it.
> 
> so what are good steppings wheres a page that shows what steppings are good?


How long would it have taken for you to clean it with alcohol? God that is just lazy!!!!!


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Aug 8, 2006)

jph1589 said:
			
		

> How long would it have taken for you to clean it with alcohol? God that is just lazy!!!!!



i didnt have any alcohol! the store was getting them tomrrow and arctic silver 5 said for general cleaning, use a lint free cloth, so i did.

Just to let you guys know i got a damn good stepping acording to me looking at websites,

they say the steppings i got make this a super chip!

ill show a link later g2g eat lol.


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 9, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> so what are good steppings wheres a page that shows what steppings are good?



You asked this before.

And here was your answer:



			
				bcracer220 said:
			
		

> u have no idea what your talking about. thats revision not stepping, even though it says it is. if u dont know what your talking about, dont post cuz it doesnt help anyone. the stepping is written on the cpu itself as i have told u 10000 times noobcomputermaker. yet  u refuse to accept that, THERE IS NO OTHER WAY TO GET IT EXCEPT LOOKING ON THE CPU ITSELF, once u have it post and ill tell u how good it is.
> 
> http://www.tankguys.biz/steps.php?osCsid=987099089fb03cb8d5b0edad7a9b77c9



*EDIT*  As you were...


----------

